# Pit Bull Puppy in Little Rock, Arkansas, needs Rescue



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I haven't been on in a while because I am so busy with all my new fosters.

My rescue has recently gotten several new dogs from Little Rock, Arkansas (I am in Virginia).
These dogs are all pits and pit mixes.

As some of you may know, North Little Rock has banned all pits and pit mixes from the city.

It has come to my attention that there is a private citizen in LR who has found an abandoned pit bull mix puppy.
She does not dare take him to the shelter because they will automatically euthanize him, but she cannot keep him, either, because it's against the law...DAMN BSL...!!!

We are desperately searching for another rescue to take him, because my rescue is OVERFULL.

I have attached a picture of him.
He is about 6 months old, and the person who is housing him reports that he is good with cats, kids and other dogs.

They have named him Diesel--he is beautiful little guy.

If anyone here knows of a rescue that can take him--PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP--TRANSPORT IS AVAILABLE FOR HIM...

He needs a chance--he is only a baby, and does not deserve to be euthanized because of his breed.

Thanks in advance for your help....


----------

